# What's with all the bubbles?



## ila (Feb 24, 2005)

Okay, so I'm new to the betta world, and maybe this question is ridiculous. I've had my fish now for about a week. When I come home at the end of the workday, the surface of the water is filled with tiny bubbles. Is this something to be concerned about?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i've heard that when bettas make bubbles is because he is content with the water and ready to breed (someone, please, correct me if i'm wrong!). they call it "bubble nest".


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

Unless you have a female betta, it's perfectly natural! (though females might make nests too? I dunno!)
The males are the ones that take care of the babies, hiding them in bubble nests. So yeah, being happy or ready to breed are perfectly logical assumptions


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Females make nests too, I have 2 females and there is always some bubbles floating on the surface. The nests they've made have never been as substantial as the ones my males make. It's all perfectly normal, it means they are content and the water condition is good. Plus I think it gives them something to do, being a male betta isn't that time consuming if you think about their lives, they live alone, play alone and basically only get time to socialize with other betta's when they are spawning or defending their territory when another male is close by (like in another tank near them) If you place them with other fish I suppose they do get a little bit more company but I've seen around the place that you need to be careful of the fish you place them with as they are likely to fight and pick on the other fish, such as male guppies as they can be mistaken for another male betta. Betta's are beautiful fish and reletivly easy to look after, good luck with yours and I hope you get alot of enjoyment and satisfaction out of being a betta owner.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its perfectly normal :wink:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It means he's happy in his new home. Keep up the good work.

RC


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, congrats ! You're Betta is in a very happy place. And you know what happy people do ..


----------



## JamesY (Mar 16, 2005)

I was about to ask the same question, but I found it here.
I have one issue with some of the answers that were given.

I've had this guy for about 3 days now, it was saved from death, my buddies put 2 together and made them start to fight, I ended up buying this one and saving it, going to bring it back to good health and maybe give it to the GF as a gift to remeber me or something, but back to the point. I came home about 30 mins ago and bam there were bubbles.

The issue I have is that he hasn't eaten since he came home, I have this stuff called Wardley Betta Premium Food, he hasn't had one full one yet, he nipped at a few yesterday but nothing today yet.
the other issue, the water isn't crystal clear, little cloudy, and he acts like he has the skitz or somethign sometimes, he will be floating there one minute, then I type on keyboard or move or look over, and bam he goes insane, all aroudn the bowl, flipping out. If you ask me I think I got a crazy betta!

Can anyone help me out here?


----------

